# Today in the Fishroom ~ 06/15/09 Synspilum & Managuense



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

The P. synspilum are a regular breeding factory.





































A few shots of the P. managuense from Honduras.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome shots with the fry :drooling:


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The first picture does an excellent job showing the spectrum of iridescent colors that the dorsal fin can show.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

As per usual, amazing shots of some GORGEOUS fish!!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

great shots as always :thumb:


----------



## Dakuan (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome fish!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

gorgeous fish!!!!! is that the same as a jaquar?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Parachromis managuense - "Jaguar Cichlid" same thing....yes.

And thanks!!

Mo


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

wow aqua the top fish is absolutely georgeous... do you sell/ship the fry?


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

As always - amazing.

Are your fish wild?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

excellent pics. I wish I could have come to your talk for the Lancaster club.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Drowned said:


> As always - amazing.
> 
> Are your fish wild?


Ab out 90% of what I own is wild. JFLY...I'm not really set up to ship fish. I've found that for the amount of work it takes to bag, box and ship the return on investment just wasn't worth it.


----------

